# CTF in Serrig



## Tommy320is (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

fährt von Euch jemand nach Serrig nächsten Sonntag?
http://www.rv-serrig.com/pageID_6090109.html
Weiß jemand wieviel hm die Strecken haben?
Gruß 

Thomas


----------



## Da Anhänger (29. Juni 2008)

hi also ich werd die wiederfahren war da letztes jahr auch schon.hm schätz ich so um die 1000 viel mehr denk ich hatte die nicht.

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (29. Juni 2008)

ich glaube mehr wie 600-700hm hat die 50er Strecke nicht....bin die aber auch noch nicht gefahren...mal schauen wenn nix anliegt werde ich mir die vielleicht auch mal vornehmen.


----------



## fissenid (30. Juni 2008)

hallO!

ich werde auch am start sein!


----------



## chris84 (30. Juni 2008)

ich werd eventuell auch starten...


----------



## p41n (30. Juni 2008)

wie hoch ist denn der trailanteil? weiß das jemand?


----------



## Da Anhänger (30. Juni 2008)

..mmh..wenn ich nicht so vergesslich wer..ein richtig schöne abfahrt runter zur saar haben se drin gehabt an die kann ich mich ncoh sehr gut erinnern.schätz mal es sind so 30% Trails


----------



## p41n (30. Juni 2008)

die beschreibung auf der website hört sich für mich nämlich eher nach ner eintönigen tour mit vielen waldautobahnen an.. vielleicht nehme ich mir am we auch mal wieder die PUR zur Brust.. mal schauen..


----------



## Calli Potter (3. Juli 2008)

Hat jemand dazu evtl ein paar mehr Infos wenn man mal fragen darf???


----------



## Markus (MW) (5. Juli 2008)

Hi, 
cpetit hat sich 2006 schon mal die Strecke angeschaut. 
Wer wissen will wie die ist, kann hier Nachlesen.

http://www.radschweine.de/load.php?name=News&file=article&sid=120

Bis Sonntag, ausser bei Dauerregen, dann gehe ich schwimmen.....


----------



## Dämon__ (5. Juli 2008)

Werde auch um 09.30h Starten!
Hoffe das es so schön bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommy320is (5. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich werde zwischen 09:30 und 10:00 dort sein.


Gruß


----------



## chris84 (6. Juli 2008)

Die Anfahrt hat sich gelohnt würd ich sagen!

Die Strecke war echt schick! bis zur ersten Verpflegung knüppelhart... danach sehr schöne Abfahrten, und am Ende noch ein paar Autobahnen zum Kilometersammeln. Insgesamt eine gute Mischung, mit einigen richtig geilen, und zum Teil auch technisch recht anspruchsvollen Passagen. 
Die Verpflegung war gut, klein aber fein. Es war deutlich zu erkennen, dass die Veranstalter nicht mit vielen Teilnehmern rechnen... Und es waren auch nicht so viele da, obwohl ich das absolut nicht nachvollziehen kann. Die Strecke hat definitiv viel mehr Teilnehmer verdient. 

Und vor allem war die Ausschilderung erste Sahne! Wir haben uns nirgends verfahren, obwohls teilweise schon ziemlich verwinkelt war, und vor allem waren die Ankündigungen auf den Abfahrten genau zum Richtigen zeitpunkt. Perfekt!  Da hat das Fahren richtig Spaß gemacht, und man konnte auch mal etwas gas geben!

Die CTF steht nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder aufm Plan! hat jemand Höhenmeter gemessen? Die Tatsächliche Distanz war bei mir ca. 46km. Gefühlt waren das min. 800hm...

zwei Verbesserungsvorschläge hätte ich noch: 
- Am Ende nochmal auf der Seite gegenüber von Serrig rauf auf den Berg, ein paar mehr km wären nicht schlecht
- Ab der 2. Verpflegung die strecke noch etwas optimieren, da verfliegen die km etwas schnell


----------



## Da Anhänger (6. Juli 2008)

so meiner meinug nach kann sich jeder ärgern die die ctf nicht angegangen ist!Auschilderung war Top die strecke war sehr gut gewählt einige Single trails aber auch genug um locker über ne waldautobahn zu fahren.Die strecke hatte für jeden etwas.nächstes jahr auf jeden fall wieder!

Gruß


----------



## fissenid (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

meiner Meinung nach auch eine äußers gelungen Veranstaltung. Tolle Strecke und bis zur ersten Verpflegung ging es ziemlich zur Sache. Die 2te Verpflegung kam dann recht zügig hinterher.....

Aber tolle Sache, nächstes Jahr wieder...


----------



## Tommy320is (6. Juli 2008)

Super Strecke wars!

Die Trails haben mir einiges abverlangt, ich war doch teilweise etwas zuuu schnell unterwegs ;-)

Ich bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei, ganz sicher.

Hier noch meine Daten:
DST: 44,92
TM: 2:28:31
AV: 18,3
Max: 65,8km/h
hm: 871
max Steigung 18%
max Gefälle 29%

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Markus (MW) (6. Juli 2008)

Ganz genau, 

schöne Strecke und auch mal Landschaftlich viel fürs Auge. 
Die Höhenzüge in der Gegend sind schon was besonderes.   

Die Veranstaltung hat sicher mehr Starter verdient. Ich wünsche den Veranstaltern weiterhin ein gutes Händchen bei der Streckenführung und immer so schönes Bikewetter wie heute. 

bis zum nächsten mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (8. Juli 2008)

Also mir haben die beiden langen Trailabfahrten am besten gefallen, ich hatte übrigens 46,6km und 970hm auf der Uhr...bin aber nächstes Jahr auch wieder dabei!


----------



## Da Anhänger (2. Juli 2009)

ich kram den mal schnell raus da es am sonntag wieder soweit ist!
die Strecke war letztes jahr sowie man lesen kann mehr als gut!

Ich bin dort um halb 10 am start

also bis denn!


----------



## [email protected] (3. Juli 2009)

Ich auch. =)


----------



## Da Anhänger (5. Juli 2009)

so ihr habt es wiedermal geschafft und eine sau schöne CTF verpasst!jammern über schlechte strecke kann jeder hier nur wenn man mal ne gute strecke gesagt bekommt kommt auch keiner in die gänge!


----------



## crazyeddie (5. Juli 2009)

die strecke war in der tat sehr schön. stellenweise ein bisschen wie saarschleife ohne holländer. war aber echt nicht sehr viel los, ich glaub vor mir standen grad mal 10-15 leute auf der liste für die 50km.


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juli 2009)

Pech gehabt....


----------



## Da Anhänger (5. Juli 2009)

wenn ich mich nicht getäuscht habe waren es um die hundert anmeldungen.
so wie ich mitbekommen ahbhat die nur !1! Mann ausgeschildert!

ich find der hat ne riesen anerkennung verdient da war en haufen markierungsarbeit zu amchen..und schilder aufzuhängen..


----------



## crazyeddie (5. Juli 2009)

für die zahlenfetischisten:

7:50:06.5 h
178,1 km
22,7 km/h avg
63,0 km/h max
2735 hm
39°C  max
0l benzinverbrauch
0s parkplatzsuche


----------



## zeitweiser (5. Juli 2009)

nicht schlecht
Das Beste sind die Spritkosten.


----------



## crazyeddie (6. Juli 2009)

wobei ich fairerweise gestehen muss, dass ich trotzdem auf dem rückweg an einer tanke angehalten hab  hab aber nur wasser und sprite, jedoch keinen sprit getankt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (6. Juli 2009)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> wobei ich fairerweise gestehen muss, dass ich trotzdem auf dem rückweg an einer tanke angehalten hab  hab aber nur wasser und sprite, jedoch keinen sprit getankt



Da würde mich mal der Wasserverbrauch interessieren, bei den Temperaturen von gestern schätzte ich mal so 10-12 Liter  auf 178 km. 
War ja verdammt warm gegen Mittag.


----------



## crazyeddie (6. Juli 2009)

knapp 5,5l. dazu 3 xenofit-gel, einen xenofit-riegel und einen powerbar sowie zwei große waffeln an den beiden verpflegungsstationen.


----------



## Markus (MW) (6. Juli 2009)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> knapp 5,5l. dazu 3 xenofit-gel, einen xenofit-riegel und einen powerbar sowie zwei große waffeln an den beiden verpflegungsstationen.



Das war ja eine Diät-Fahrt, so günstig kommen die bei mir nicht weg. Da wär ich schon vor der Heimfahrt verhungert.


----------



## crazyeddie (6. Juli 2009)

ich hab im letzten winter halt ganz ordentlich reserven angesetzt


----------

